# The key to life



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Sitting in the recliner watching the game today I realized the key to Vizsla life, because its no longer your life, is having more than one V. They are so good for each other and bringing home Penny was the best decision we made since getting Dozer.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Couldn't agree more hardily. Our two are probably a little closer in age (8 months) and share a sire but they truly love each other. Best pair of dogs ever!


----------

